# What version is HDMI on the new VIP 722?



## DRATIFK (Dec 3, 2004)

Need to know whether to get HDMI Ver 1.3a Cables. These are $20 a piece at Monoprice which will be in stock on the 3oth. Do I need these or just go with the regular cables?


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

DRATIFK said:


> Need to know whether to get HDMI Ver 1.3a Cables. These are $20 a piece at Monoprice which will be in stock on the 3oth. Do I need these or just go with the regular cables?


Not really needed, although I went with them so that if needed in the future I don't need to get some more (my new av receiver is 1.3a). Nothing currently sent by the dish receiver requires 1.3a (deep color etc) and unless they have become suddenly cheap I doubt that Dish will change to a HDMI that is 1.3a now or even for many years.


----------



## DRATIFK (Dec 3, 2004)

tnsprin said:


> Not really needed, although I went with them so that if needed in the future I don't need to get some more (my new av receiver is 1.3a). Nothing currently sent by the dish receiver requires 1.3a (deep color etc) and unless they have become suddenly cheap I doubt that Dish will change to a HDMI that is 1.3a now or even for many years.


Ok thanks. My new reviever is also 1.3a (Denon 4803CI). I guess I'll go with them too. At $20 they are expensive but want quality stuff that I won't need to upgrade for a while.


----------



## OregonDuck (Feb 3, 2007)

My monoprice hdmi cable, (PID #2412 at $4.37), works great with my new 722 and my Toshiba 34 HD CRT. I still use the optical out for my reciever for DD.
This new receiver just blew me away with its features and capacity. I am daily learning new features with DVR and PIP.


----------



## tadb77 (Apr 17, 2007)

DRATIFK said:


> Ok thanks. My new reviever is also 1.3a (Denon 4803CI). I guess I'll go with them too. At $20 they are expensive but want quality stuff that I won't need to upgrade for a while.


How's that 4803CI treating you? I've been drooling over it for a bit now...

thanks. tad


----------



## DRATIFK (Dec 3, 2004)

tadb77 said:


> How's that 4803CI treating you? I've been drooling over it for a bit now...
> 
> thanks. tad


We just moved into our new home and havn't had everything installed just yet. The 4308 is an upgrade from the 3807. I have ordered a Pioneer 5010 for the main Tv and there will be a whole house video distribution system to take full advantage of the 2 722 DVR's I have all set.

Should be real nice when its all hooked up. Everything will be connected to ethernet for home networking. The 722's are allready getting an IP address. From everything I've read the 4308 Receiver is incredible. I also just ordered a Toshiba XA2 from amazon couln't resist 8 free movies and a price of $533 with free delivery. I plan on posting pictures.


----------



## tadb77 (Apr 17, 2007)

It all sounds very nice. I for one would love to see the set up and hear your impressions of the 4803. Have a great day.

thanks,

tad


----------

